# Wie genau funktioniert diese Betrugsmasche ?



## AncientSion (22. Oktober 2019)

Mahlzeit,

wie genau funktioniert diese Masche ?



Person A verkauft einen Gegenstand für 15 € bei Kleinanzeigen.
Person B kauft und zahlt per Paypal versehentlich 35 €.
Person A schreibt B dies.
Person B ist ganz überrascht.
Person A zahlt Geld zurück.
Person B baut im Anschluss einen Kontakt auf ("Oh, bist du so immer so ehrlich, vielen Dank").
Person B schreibt weiter: "Ich kann nicht mit Geld umgehen und suche jemanden, der ein Konto eröffnet". Auf das Konto würde er, B, sein Geld überweisen. A müsste dann regelmässig Rechnungen für B bezahlen. A dürfte dafür im Monat 300 € behalten.
Person B schickt Person A als Nachweis eine Gehaltsabrechnung (nur den unteren Teil) und ein Bild des Personausweises.
Person A ist nicht überzeugt.
Person B schickt A daraufhin ohne Aufforderung 500 € per Paypal.
...


Masche ? Ja.
Aber was ist der Hintergrund ?
Wird hier Drogengeld oder Hehlergeld gewaschen ?
Ist die Gehaltsabrechnung fingiert und in Wirklichkeit schickt der Hintermann C das Drogengeld in der Form einer Gehaltsüberweisung für B auf das "Treuhandkonto" von A ?


----------



## Master_Bytez (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich kenne die Masche nicht, würde dir aber raten zu viel gezahltes Geld von Person B sofort zurück zu überweisen, und den Kontakt abbrechen ggf. Blockieren.
Wenn du versuchst da ein Funken Ehrliche Absicht heraus zu hören dann ist das verschwendete zeit.
Geld waschen geht ganz anders  Geld muss immer eine plausible Herkunft haben
Spar dir deine Zeit mit dieser Sache und lass sie dir bei einem richtigen Arbeitgeber bezahlen, da hast am Ende mehr von.
Speichere alle Vorgänge dieser Sache in Bild und Schrift, damit du Beweise hast.


----------



## AncientSion (22. Oktober 2019)

Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Masche nicht, würde dir aber raten zu viel gezahltes Geld von Person B sofort zurück zu überweisen, und den Kontakt abbrechen ggf. Blockieren.
> Wenn du versuchst da ein Funken Ehrliche Absicht heraus zu hören dann ist das verschwendete zeit.
> Geld waschen geht ganz anders  Geld muss immer eine plausible Herkunft haben
> Spar dir deine Zeit mit dieser Sache und lass sie dir bei einem richtigen Arbeitgeber bezahlen, da hast am Ende mehr von.
> Speichere alle Vorgänge dieser Sache in Bild und Schrift, damit du Beweise hast.



Die Angelegenheit betrifft nicht mich 
Deswegen ja auch die Frage: Wo genau liegt der Kern dieser Masche. Was hat Person B davon, welchen Grund hat das bisherige Vorgehen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2019)

Spätestens nach B mir schreibt ich soll ein Konto für ihn eröffnen, würde ich den Kontakt abbrechen und B blockieren.


----------



## AncientSion (22. Oktober 2019)

Ja....aber das ist immer noch nicht der Punkt des Threads.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2019)

Es wird einfach eine andere Person missbraucht, um irgendwelche illegale Zahlungen zu erledigen.
WArum sonst sollte eine andere unbekannte Person das erledigen sollen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

Die Betrugsmasche ist Geldwäsche. Ganz wichtig: "Der Versuch ist strafbar". Geh zur Polizei und zeig den User an. Die 500,-€ sollten dann auch ein Treuhandkonto der Polizei überwiesen werden. Du solltest Dir ein anderes Konto zulegen, denn wenn die Geldwäscher Deine Adresse heraus bekommen, z.B. durch Warenversand, hast Du ein Problem. Die sind in der Regel sauer, wenn man sie anzeigt.

Person A hat hoffentlich keinen Absender auf das Paket an Person B geschrieben.
§ 261 StGB - Einzelnorm



AncientSion schrieb:


> ....



Es gibt Gelegenheit, die muss man einfach ergreifen, oder? Ansonsten entgeht dir so etwas:

_In deiner Umgebung (dpo) - Selbst schuld! Nachdem sie immer wieder  vergeblich versucht hat, mit Pop-Up-Anzeigen im Internet, E-Mails und  Freundschaftsanfragen auf Facebook deine Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen, hat  sich die sexy Russin aus deiner Nachbarschaft jemand anderen gesucht.  An diesem Wochenende heiratet sie den Prinzen aus Nigeria, dem du nicht  helfen wolltest, sein Millionenerbe anzutreten. [...]_
Sexy Russin, die du nicht kennenlernen wolltest, heiratet nigerianischen Prinzen, dem du nicht helfen wolltest


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Oktober 2019)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> wie genau funktioniert diese Masche ?
> 
> ...



Eindeutig Geldwäsche.
Eine ähnliche Masche habe ich schon einmal in der Arbeitswelt erlebt.
Da wollte auch jemand Ware kaufen und wollte einfach ein paar 100.000€ mehr überweisen, die man  dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zurück überweisen sollten.
Hier wird zusätzlich eine weitere Person benutzt um dubiose Geschäfte abzuwickeln.


----------

